
Show HN: Drink Plan - Luiz7
http://www.drinkplan.com
======
bicknergseng
Something that really pisses me off about Yelp and others is that it's now
pretty much impossible to figure out where to go. Search Happy Hours on Yelp
and you get a bunch of expensive restaurants that might not even be open, not
$1 beers. The results are so cluttered with other non-useful data that finding
the closest, cheapest, dingiest bar at 5 on a Friday is just not gonna happen.

~~~
marvvelous
You can filter/sort by price too on yelp but I know what you mean. A lot of it
is the format of their results and how impossibly slow the maps are.

Might be solvable with a "find similar" function that lets you put in a bar
you like and finds similar listings close to your location.

~~~
bicknergseng
Unfortunately in SF $ can apparently mean $15 for a sandwich and says
absolutely nothing about the price of their happy hour beer. The thing is that
I really don't want similar places, I want to know which places have a happy
hour and how much a beer is. More specifically, I want to know the closest
place offering dollar beer.

------
jogzden
I'm assuming this only works with Chicago?

------
mathattack
Great concept, but add NYC please!

~~~
oftenwrong
add all the cities

------
blueblob
This is cool, now I just have to move to Chicago.

------
BigTuna
That's a long drive for a beer.

------
xwowsersx
hehe this is awesome

